# Verizon.com tab opens when I plug in USB cable..



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Everytime I mount my Bionic to USB mass storage, this tab opens up: http://products.verizonwireless.com/index.aspx?id=fnd_mediamanager_video

it's extremely frustrating.. Is there any way to stop this?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

You should have a Moto-helper icon in your task tray (assuming Windows). If you click it, or right-click, can't remember, you can set the default action on plug-in.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

Two things you need to do to keep this from occurring:
1. Settings>Storage> Uncheck Software Install.
2. On your computer, plug in your phone in USB storage mode and look for an icon to appear in you task bar beside your clock. Right click, and uncheck "Launch VCast Helper" (or something like that).

I know that you can uninstall the program it puts on, but I don't recall the name of it at the moment.


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

THANK YOU! Fixed!!!


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Posted a similar question here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11462-autoruninf/
But I need to fine what launches it... Anyone know... Yes I know how to stop our, that is not the question. I want to fine what launches it so that I can modify it. Knowledge of this would be awesome!


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

Essentially, the autorun.inf is initialized because the Bionic, by default, adds a virtual cdrom to its drive mounts. Since Windows recognizes autorun.inf files on ROM images, and since the Windows default action is to run autorun.inf files when their "media" is detected, it executes and installs the Moto-Helper program accordingly.

However, when you check the "Disable Software Install" box in the Storage menu, it automatically disables the CDROM paritition for that host machine (i.e. your computer). If you do a factory reset, it should reinitialize the CDROM partition on your phone for your computer, and that in turn allows your custom autorun.inf to run.

Hope this helps.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry should have also started, I'm aware how auto run works, had any found the auto run file on or phone, where the actual autorun.inf is located


----------

